# Caroline Kennedy may be new ambassador to Japan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Caroline Kennedy is expected to be appointed by President Barack Obama to be the new ambassador to Japan, ABC News reported Monday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/C...apan/-/9848766/19543112/-/uv0ldn/-/index.html


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Lol! Of course. And in other news, Saki stock options are soaring.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Must be based on her vast diplomatic and foreign policy experience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Because the world would spin off its axis if there weren't a Kennedy in politics somewhere. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

lofu said:


> Must be based on her vast diplomatic and foreign policy experience.


LOL. Well it is just mighty convenient to have Kennedy after your name. Made for life at least for the left wing.


----------

